

How to mass-unsubscribe from junk mail in Gmail - pud
http://pud.com/post/25940767957/mass-unsubscribe-in-gmail

======
philtar
This is going to cause too many false positives. It's alright for a primitive
approach but meh. May as well go through them all and actually click on 'email
preferences' and follow through.

